# Newcomer



## akoo_stic (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey I'm a new comer, how do I post my work and read other novels/poems etcc??


----------



## Sam (Sep 21, 2008)

Go into one of the forums and select "Post new topic". You may need to make five posts before being able to post your own work. I'm not sure about that. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 21, 2008)

No, you don't need to make five posts to post anything of your own.  Sam's just getting his forums mixed up.

Akoo, just use the buttons on the page (post reply, new thread, etc) to figure things out.  If you need any help, don't hesitate to ask.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## akoo_stic (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok thanks a lot, i figured it out (o: (o:


----------



## Nickie (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello to you, Akoo, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello Akoo, and welcome to our humble forum. Here you will be given plenty of advice, critique, feedback and encouragement to help you on your way.

Wacker


----------



## terrib (Sep 22, 2008)

hey, akoo, glad to have ya


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome, akoo.  Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------

